# this is refreshing!



## finkios777 (May 10, 2007)

Hi! my name is Brittany from Upstate NY. I?ve had DP pretty regularly for about a year now, and I just recently found out. It?s really cool to see a site dedicated to this because I never thought these feelings had a definition, or a support group, or anything at all until my psychiatrist told me what was up.

I don?t really know how it started. The past year and a half has been pretty emotionally traumatic for me ? I had a falling out with my best friend of six years, I struggled with bisexuality and my girlfriend, I lost myself somewhere. Plus, I had been dealing with medication changes for depression and socially smoking pot every now and then. I didn?t think that could hurt anything, but the more I smoked, the more regularly I felt detached.

I?m 18 and going to college next year and I am so afraid of my dp carrying on for the next four years. I don?t remember most things; I?m totally out of touch. Everything is a big movie playing in front of me. It?s terribly hard to connect with people and relationships are so confusing. Achieving my goals is also confusing. My vision has also changed, but maybe that is just perception. Once in a great while I?ll get out of it but then I get sucked right back in. I?m used to it, though. I definitely agree that its not as bad if you don?t obsess over it, but I?m never truly happy.

I?ve started talking about it with people. I told my parents and a couple good friends. I?m just so afraid they think I?m making it up. I guess it?s something you have to feel to understand.

I never even thought this could be anything but part of depression, but the more I worked on my depression and eased it, the more evident it was that something else was going on.

Anyways, with all that aside, I?m a singer/songwriter who likes ping pong, fruit salad, baking and sick humor. And molasses cookies and all kinds of music and movies. It?s really great to be part of this, I have more hope knowing that I?m not alone! So Hi and Thanks!


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

Hey, yea mine started almost 3 years ago and up until now I had no idea what was wrong with me, and recently ive just started telling people who im close with too.


----------

